# Any Cubase LE users?



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

I recently bought Cubase LE as a client of mine uses it and wants to build his studio around it as well as take my audio course to learn how to use this studio.

I have not gotten a chance to get into it yet. Any Cubase LE users that have some words of advice before I dig in?
I know how idiosyncratic software can be!


----------



## kontra152 (Mar 12, 2009)

cubase le is a solid daw i have used it for years it was my first software program and i learned it in no time. it will give your projects a great sound


----------

